# Toontrack Ezdrummer 2 (May 6 2014)



## osmosis2259 (Mar 24, 2014)

Anyone going to pick this up? Sounds cool but hopefully there will be some samples to listen to soon!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0RktO45GCo

Toontrack - EZdrummer


----------



## jc986 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with the existing EZDrummer and Superior, but we'll see what the new features have to offer.


----------



## Kaickul (Mar 25, 2014)

Definitely going to grab this one, I own alot of their products and they never dissapoint.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 25, 2014)

I find it strange that so far, they've been incredibly vague on what it does and doesn't do. I heard about it, then found out I could get the upgrade to sd2.0 for the same price and went for that instead. SD kits are much more detailed than anything EZ has to offer, and I suspect that won't change. I fear that all they're going to add is ease of using re-programmed midi patterns, which I have no desire to use. I do want to hear the new kits though, as I'm always interested in new sounds. They said two new kits right? I'd be able to justify $100 for two decent kits, especially since you can x-drum them into SD 2.0. I'm waiting for more reviews/demos before I even bother caring about it.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 5, 2014)

I'm getting mine tomorrow. I dunno, hopefully it will be cool. The sound examples seem awfully good to me.

If you haven't checked it out yet, there are examples of how and what it sounds like here: 

EZdrummer 2 | Toontrack

Sweetwater has the upgrade for 89 instead of 99 (I like dealing with sweetwater) I think some places have it even lower but not sure.


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 6, 2014)

Got the crossgrade to SD2.0 recently before the price went back up. It was at $99 for awhile on Sweetwater. 

I originally planned on skipping EZdrummer 2 because I grabbed SD2.0 so recently, but then I got an email about the upgrade price. So I figured why the hell not. Get some more samples for a price around the same as an EZd add on pack, updated midi and sounds to all the other stuff, the ability to X-drum it in SD2.0, and the new tap feature. The tap feature is what has me most excited. I'm always down for easier drum writing. I suck at that shit, haha.


----------



## Icecold (May 6, 2014)

Best upgrade to any program I've ever used. Toontrack listened to what everyone wanted and gave it to us. Being able to mix kit pieces from Metal! and Metal Machine and change pitches has allowed me to make the kit I want to use instead of switching between the two. 

The Song Creator is pretty good, but I would like the ability to insert tempo changes, but it's really hard to complain about what the program doesn't have given how much they have added. 

Being able to change opening hits, in the case for the DFH loops actually add them, what the "Power Hand" is doing is just awesome, also the ability to add or subtrack hits from the loops. 

I know all of us Superior users want SD 3, but this had to come out first. Ezdrummer needed to establish itself as a song writing tool. If Toontrack gives the next Superior drummer this much attention we will be very happy.


----------



## Convictional (May 6, 2014)

My worst nightmare. More features than I know what to do with.


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 6, 2014)

Man, Toontrack's servers are going so slowly. It took me at least 30 minutes to be able to actually log in and get the downloads going. All of my updates have downloaded, but I'm still waiting on EZ2.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 6, 2014)

I'm at the half way point for downloading. Yeah, it's been really slow. I always am baffled by WHY these things are never anticipated. But, it's just a first world problem so I'll simply wait.


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 6, 2014)

It took like an hour for all my downloads to finish. I couldn't install any of the updates until EZ2 finished (it requires ez2 to be installed) and of course EZ2 took the longest. 

I got everything installed, but haven't been able to try anything. I had to leave for work right after. I'll definitely be messing with everything tonight!


----------



## pushpull7 (May 6, 2014)

My download is corrupt 

Hopefully that is all it is. Since others are downloading and installing I'm at least hoping that that is it


----------



## pushpull7 (May 6, 2014)

Took 3 tries but I'm up and running. Sounds really good and there are a pretty good selection of kit pieces. Wish there were more hats and rides though.

Responsive.


----------



## kmanick (May 6, 2014)

I have superior drummer 2 but not EZ. I was really looking forward to the new song writing tapping tempo
stuff but I don't think it's right to have to pay for EZ when i already have Superior I'm so bummed right now ,
Ii totally suck at programming drums , this would've helped me out a lot


----------



## terran236 (May 6, 2014)

kmanick said:


> I have superior drummer 2 but not EZ. I was really looking forward to the new song writing tapping tempo
> stuff but I don't think it's right to have to pay for EZ when i already have Superior I'm so bummed right now ,
> Ii totally suck at programming drums , this would've helped me out a lot



They are both different products. Of course they are both separate prices. 

It's like saying you should get axe fx 1 free because you have the ultra.


----------



## BouhZik (May 7, 2014)

Is it just me or ezII is better than the actual SD2?? From what I see, EZII got the features of SD plus some new features that SD dont have. I wish I missed something because I bought SD not so long ago.... Kind of the same feeling that I had when logic X came out a few month after I bough logic9.


----------



## Icecold (May 7, 2014)

BouhZik said:


> Is it just me or ezII is better than the actual SD2?? From what I see, EZII got the features of SD plus some new features that SD dont have. I wish I missed something because I bought SD not so long ago.... Kind of the same feeling that I had when logic X came out a few month after I bough logic9.




EZX 2 does make SD 2.0 look dated. I have a feeling that SD 3.0 will be equally advanced but in a different direction, more of a strict Studio non song writing related direction.


----------



## Daf57 (May 7, 2014)

EZDrummer 2 looks pretty good - will probably grab the upgrade. 

So is there word out about SD3? I haven't heard anything ... ?


----------



## Daf57 (May 7, 2014)

kmanick said:


> I don't think it's right to have to pay for EZ when i already have Superior I



Like Terran236 said - these are 2 different product lines. SD is not an upgrade to EZ. 

If you can grab EZ2 in a few months when the price comes down - be sure and check AudioDeluxe (Home | AudioDeluxe) site or on ebay as they run big discounts from time to time. It doesn't hurt to have both SD and EZ - I use both.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 7, 2014)

I wish there was some kind of limited demo so I can see if I can get it to work inside Reason with a virtual midi setup.

Edit: Does EzD2 now bounce audio out to wav files?


----------



## kmanick (May 7, 2014)

I always assumed that Superior was the 'big Brother" to EZ. I would think that toontrack will release a Superior 3.0 with some of these songwriting features. I've been over on the toontrack forum and apparently i am not alone in my thinking. If the price comes down I may buy it.
I absolutely suck at programming drums and I w could really use these new features but if I end up living in EZ2 what do I need superior for?


----------



## pushpull7 (May 7, 2014)

BouhZik said:


> Is it just me or ezII is better than the actual SD2?? From what I see, EZII got the features of SD plus some new features that SD dont have. I wish I missed something because I bought SD not so long ago.... Kind of the same feeling that I had when logic X came out a few month after I bough logic9.



The sounds seem to be terrific. But it's not SD2. All the bleed options and routing possibilities are far more flexible in SD2.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 7, 2014)

Confirmed bug. EZD2 will crash in live if selecting an output if at a sample rate other than 44.1. I think I also saw someone was having issues with cubase. EDIT: According to Olle they have actually fixed it so it's just a matter of time before they release it. 

Seems to be fine in studio one so far.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 8, 2014)

I know, it's just advertising but it's still really interesting.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 8, 2014)

This was really cool too

EZdrummer 2 - Tutorial - YouTube

I realize that for the metal genre you'll rely more on add on midi, but likely the metal guys will have those libraries. It's pretty insane what you can do as far as half time/double time, adding/deleting midi parts (like just hats for example) or the way you can customize midi. 

Again, I'm personally finding the kits really good sounding.

What I wish:

-the toms are static. I'd love for there to be a pan as well as the already volume/pitch.
-The "pitch" is nice, but I'd really like a piccolo snare (newer recording)
-The rides are not as pronounced with the bell as I'd like
-Currently, drag/drop of an existing midi file inside the host is not possible (or just doesn't work properly

Diggin' it overall though.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 8, 2014)

We purchased it yesterday. My wife has been digging the kits a lot. She's fond of the kicks in particular. A lot of the toontrack kicks are a little thin or too wumpy by default, and the default "modern" kick doesn't sound like either. This afternoon we intend to build up a few kits for our band. As a guitarist who severely hates programming beats, the midi stuff is really quite handy for on the fly writing. For $100, it's more than worth it for the samples alone.


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 8, 2014)

Its a lot stronger of a program and uses more CPU than the original. I'm getting a lot of pops/clicks in it where I didn't in EZ1. Superior runs more smoothly for me.

While EZ2 does have a ton more features, and the ability to build your kit from multiple expansion packs; I still prefer SD2.0 at this point. I'll be giving EZ2 more time, though.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 8, 2014)

I haven't heard many pops and clicks, but I do indeed prefer SD2. The kits that came with ez2 are mostly why we bought it, and they were worth the price in my eyes. After loading up a bunch of different presets, while the track was playing, I did notice an indefinite series of clicking and popping that only happened while samples were being played. I'm not convinced it was my hardware though since it wasn't messing with things outside of ez2 that we're playing at the same time, not to mention my ram/processor were all hardly being used. Reloading the plugin fixes it when it does happen. I also noticed that when you're playing the in-app midi track, it doesn't play accurately in my daw. Random hits will be missing. If you drag the midi into the daw it functions as intended, but it's a little irritating not getting a proper audition. Not a huge deal since we always end up recording it played live later, but it throws a small wrench in the workflow convenience.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 8, 2014)

I haven't had any clicking or popping. I wonder why you guys are having that


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 8, 2014)

chrisharbin said:


> I haven't had any clicking or popping. I wonder why you guys are having that



I think mine is my daw, which is FL studio. It only happens if I quickly load different presets while the DAW's play button is pressed.


----------



## Purelojik (May 8, 2014)

bought it the moment it was available. its lovely if your like me and are too lazy to make a midi drum loop yourself. great for quick ideas and tweaking later. im totally a fan.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 9, 2014)

Well, if you are skilled and lazy that is one thing, but I've never been the worlds best programmer. 

I still struggle a bit at finding what I want though


----------



## Icecold (May 9, 2014)

chrisharbin said:


> Well, if you are skilled and lazy that is one thing, but I've never been the worlds best programmer.
> 
> I still struggle a bit at finding what I want though




I take it you have tried Tap to Find? For me I have a hard time finding good openings, but that is something I know can be programmed pretty easy.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 10, 2014)

Oh sure. I come closeish on most of it. I'm only using the ezd2 examples though.


----------



## ToneLab (May 10, 2014)

I picked it up and think its awesome. I am creating drum tracks in a fraction of the time. And the new kits sound really good to me. That was my issue with EZ1 was I didn't think the kits sounded as good as SSD and the only other benefit to it was the large loop libraries. Now the kits sound good and the search, tap to find, browse, song creator, etc are really a new level for the time strapped bedroom recorder.


----------



## mongey (May 12, 2014)

EZ2 does look good. I'm using addictive drums at the moment.was less resource hungry on my aging laptop but have a new macbook on the way this week . so will need to weigh up what AD2 offers


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 12, 2014)

I'm using Addictive Drums as well and I know my way around it. Can anyone compare EZ2 to AD?


----------



## pushpull7 (May 13, 2014)

AD2 was either released or will be tomorrow. HATE the ad for it, it's really annoying. I'm not sure what they did differently (again, that ad sucks) but I'm sure it's great. Just not sure at all WHAT they actually changed  

One thing that is very confusing is what previous owners get. Currently, it's all ala carte with the engine being free. I'm confused.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 15, 2014)

I picked this up with Metal Machine and I'm looking forward to using this to help my writing along.


----------



## fwd0120 (May 15, 2014)

I want it just as a midi tool! I'm sure that the kits are nice, but the tap to find, and the power-hand or whatever it's called, plus the midi-out (can trigger SD2) is a big win!


----------



## pushpull7 (May 15, 2014)

My songs will never be masterpieces, but I dig most of what it does. Simple things like switching the powerhand from hats to a crash really works well. The more or less playing knob (what is that called again?  ) is great on rides and hats. Not so much though for kicks and snares........gets weird really quick. But, mixing in some toms is brilliant. 

Today I'll mess with adding percussion to a couple of tracks and see how that sits in a mix.

It doesn't always find exactly the groove I want, but it's close enough to get a song going. Then it's pretty easy to drag it into a song and make whatever edits you want.


----------



## mongey (May 15, 2014)

EZ2 seems to offer a little mor ethan AD2 does at this stage.the leading hand feature is a great one 

feeling pretty tempted to jump ship instead of ugrading my AD


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 15, 2014)

I'm going to be using my midi controller to program beats I can't find in the program, but after using it for about 30 minutes I'm able to come up with beats I wouldn't know where to begin to program to fit the riffs in my head. This alone makes it worth the hassle of using it with Reason.


----------



## Andromalia (May 17, 2014)

Just purchased it, currently in download. Good thing there's an update program.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 17, 2014)

Did they just release AD2 for the sake of releasing something alongside EZ2? Seriously, toontrack spent a month or two hyping up their software, which I feel is an honest sequel and not just an update. AD2 barely said dick. Their advertising points wers along the lines of "lots of new sound shaping tools and better midi programming." What the .... does that even mean? I like AD, but I really don't know what AD2 does or if it's even close to worth buying.


----------



## Andromalia (May 17, 2014)

Played a bit with EZ2, I didn't really reinvent the wheel but the midi tool ain't bad. I guess with some practice I'll get something interesing out of it. It's of course nothing like manually programming drums but it can be useful to lay the foundations and leave only minute adjustments needed. The new kits sound good too.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 18, 2014)

I don't have the hang of mixing this just yet, but here a demo track I roughly threw together with EZD2: https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/ezdrummer-2-demo


----------



## larry (May 18, 2014)

I want EZD2 for the song writing tools as well... superior has been out for a long time now and I can't help but feel that a major upgrade is coming soon. i'll hold out for a few major updates before committing to EZ. maybe toontrack will listen and release a song creator upgrade for SD2 or even a new writing workflow for SD3.

worse case, i'll end up using EZ to write midi and play them back with SD. has anyone actually confirmed if this will work yet?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 18, 2014)

I don't see why not, just export the track as midi then import the midi in SD.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 18, 2014)

Señor Voorhees;4040686 said:


> Did they just release AD2 for the sake of releasing something alongside EZ2? Seriously, toontrack spent a month or two hyping up their software, which I feel is an honest sequel and not just an update. AD2 barely said dick. Their advertising points wers along the lines of "lots of new sound shaping tools and better midi programming." What the .... does that even mean? I like AD, but I really don't know what AD2 does or if it's even close to worth buying.



I hope I can say this w/o offending AD users, but +1. I don't get it at. Usually, I'm like "shut up and take my money" but the update seems lifeless, there is no forum, and the ads make me feel bad 

Not trying to say there is anything wrong with it but I still have yet on the forums to read anything about it other than griping (well the occasional "wow, it's great" w/o actually saying what is different)


----------



## larry (May 19, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


> I don't see why not, just export the track as midi then import the midi in SD.



my thoughts exactly, but I'm also worried that some kit pieces won't line up. so the question now is whether or not that's an issue. would kinda suck to have to remap everything, even though I'd only have to do it once.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 19, 2014)

If it's the same kit I think the drum maps should line up fine, but maybe it'll be a .


----------



## pushpull7 (May 27, 2014)

Updates available. I'm downloading now. Look forward to getting back to running 48k (it's a latency thing)


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 2, 2014)

Btw, the update workes. Live and studio one now can be a SR other than 44.1k and do multiouts.


----------



## haffner1 (Jun 12, 2014)

I just got mine working last night. I like the new features but I haven't got the chance to do much with it yet. I haven't been able to get all of my toontrack libraries to work with the search function yet though. It picks them up in the regular viewer, but it won't compile all of them in the search database for some reason. Probably just bugs that still need to be worked out.

edit* Figured it out with the midi files. After renaming folders to reorganize the layout of EZD 1, EZD 2 was not picking them up. Fortunately EZD 2 installs a database folder with all the proper names of all of the folders as they are supposed to correspond, so I just had to make the ones in the midi folder match that and it was good to go. The browser portion isn't organized like I want it anymore, but at least the search function works with the midi packs now.


----------



## krisonguitar (Jun 16, 2014)

Im downloading now from Toontrack. Purchased via Sweetwater. Toontrack servers are hella slow. Im on a 15Mbps connection downloading at 64KBps


----------



## GoldDragon (Jun 18, 2014)

Playing with the demo...

Does anyone know if 3rd party libraries show up in search, show up when a beat is tapped, and work with the song creator?


----------



## weirdoku (Jun 18, 2014)

Had a quick play with it last night, love the tap 2 search feature, very useful for someone like me who doesn't have a sense of drumming what so ever.


----------



## GoldDragon (Jun 18, 2014)

krisonguitar said:


> Im downloading now from Toontrack. Purchased via Sweetwater. Toontrack servers are hella slow. Im on a 15Mbps connection downloading at 64KBps



The demo download took 20 minutes. 2.3G. Hope I just need to provide a code when I buy.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 19, 2014)

weirdoku said:


> Had a quick play with it last night, love the tap 2 search feature, very useful for someone like me who doesn't have a sense of drumming what so ever.



Same here. I'm in no way a drummer, but this was easy enough that I could put together a drum jam for another forum inside of 5 minutes and the guys loved it.


----------



## redstone (Jun 25, 2014)

The new features seem useless to me ^^ I'm fine with EZ1 so far, Metal Machine already do the job


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 28, 2014)

Does anyone know if I can download this again onto a different machine?


----------



## Dayviewer (Jun 28, 2014)

Got it yesterday together with Metal Machine, this thing is totally awesome, LOVE the song creator etc, always did drums in Guitar Pro but as I'm not a drummer it was always lacking some mojo, not anymore  Love the diversity of kits as well 



steinmetzify said:


> Does anyone know if I can download this again onto a different machine?


Yes from what I saw with the licensing you can have it on multiple pc's at once (2?) or you can manage the license per computer, something like that


----------



## Chiba666 (Jul 11, 2014)

downloaded last night, not had chance to play around.

Also downloaded the Andy Sneap back for EZmix2 as I am at present void of anything for making noise but for getting my point accross for demos it wil do the job.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 12, 2014)

Love this product! I've never been able to be so productive so quickly.

Any questions, try here! I'll answer ASAP if I know.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/274180-ezdrummer-2-q.html


----------

